# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Ubuntu Installed Onto Zenfone 2 (ZE551ML) // Intel Z3580

## Sparrow40k1

Hey everyone, I don't use forums much but I am curious.
This may sound like the most uneducated waste-of-space of a post; that said:

Since the new Zenfone 2 (ZE551ML) is packing an Intel Atom Z3580 which is an X86 processor, not ARM. Couldn't you install desktop Ubuntu, like the .iso onto the phone and have it run and act 100% like a laptop or PC?
I understand that due to drivers and applicions required to make this a phone would no longer be existent, so calling and SMSing functionality would be missing; though, if I could get a bootable USB and install desktop ubuntu on my phone and run  all my desktop applications on a phone.. That would be amazing!

Thank you in advance,
Blake.

----------

